# Another Hoffman golfer?



## wsalcedo (Sep 7, 2010)

Watching Charley Hoffman win the Deutsche Bank tournament yesterday reminded me of another golfer named Hoffman--can't remember his first name--who played the tour maybe 10 years or so ago. He underwent so many surgeries that it was a miracle he could play at all. Or am I imagining things? Is this the same Hoffman? Or was there really another golfer named Hoffman? I couldn't find it in the internet.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It doesn't ring a bell, but then, I don't remember much lately.

What part of the P.I. are you in? I used to go to Cebu about 4 times a year when I was in the furniture business.


----------



## Golf-Steps (Sep 8, 2010)

Morgan Hoffman by any chance?


----------



## wsalcedo (Sep 7, 2010)

DennisM said:


> It doesn't ring a bell, but then, I don't remember much lately.
> 
> What part of the P.I. are you in? I used to go to Cebu about 4 times a year when I was in the furniture business.




I'm in Houston, Tx. I am from Cagayan de Oro in Mindanao. How did you know I'm from the P.I.? Anyway, I'm pretty sure there was a golfer with this health history and I could swear his name was Hoffman. Well, that's in the past.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I knew you were from the Philippines because I'm a SNEAKY MODERATOR!

It's in your profile. When I see a new member, I always look to see where they are, who their favorite golfer is and what else they have filled in, so I can get to know them.

And again, welcome to the forum...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm wondering if you are thinking of Ancil Hoffman
he wasn't a golfer but the manager of Boxing great Max Bare.:dunno:


----------



## wsalcedo (Sep 7, 2010)

DennisM said:


> I knew you were from the Philippines because I'm a SNEAKY MODERATOR!
> 
> It's in your profile. When I see a new member, I always look to see where they are, who their favorite golfer is and what else they have filled in, so I can get to know them.
> 
> And again, welcome to the forum...



Ok, now I remember I entered Philippines. Anyway, the older pros like Couples or Curtis strange would remember this Hoffman guy. The only reason I know he's had multiple surgeries was because these tournament announcers had repeated it on the air. In fact, I could swear their features are nearly identical, chubby, round face, long hair, everything. That's why I wouldn't have been surprised if someone said it's the same guy, although Charley is younger.


----------

